# been looking



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

for a water proof video camera to film some riding with does any of yall have any idea's ... and not wanting to spend an arm and a leg.. thanks folks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We just picked up the Canon Powershot D10 a few weeks back. We're still learning the featuers, but
- it's waterproof to 10m
- good to -10C (sorry forgot what that is in F)
- it has continuous shot. This is a fun little feature. Have you every tried to get a good shot of someone going over a jump or whatever and clicked to early or too late. With this one you just hold down the button and it will snap pictures until you run out of room on your SD card. Today we must have taken over 100 pictures in a row of a guy who was stuck. 
- it has a built in video camera
So far we're having fun.

Here's a link if you want to check it out.


http://www.dpreview.com/news/0902/09021805canond10.asp

D


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow! that looks like EXACTLY what i need to bring on rides!
that's a great camera. i just read another review.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

found 1 on ebay that is a sports related camera that can attach to a helmet handle bars but not sure if it has a view finder its around hundred dollars .. couldnt find the link to post it up to see what yall think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

my sister has an olympus thats water/mud resistant. It makes pretty good photos. Doesnt have the featers that that one sounds like it has though..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATC2K-Waterproo...eras?hash=item3c9efe4c5b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 hope that lnk works but it looks cool but dunno know if it was a view finder .. want something like this for hand free use can ride and video


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> found 1 on ebay that is a sports related camera that can attach to a helmet handle bars but not sure if it has a view finder its around hundred dollars .. couldnt find the link to post it up to see what yall think


Do you think one mounted to the handlebars might result in really shakey pictures? Would a helmet cam be a little more...um...stable?

One more thing to consider is that if you ride like we do, your first attempt to get out of a mud puddle will get the lens so dirty that you won't see anything anyway. 

...just saying (ha ha, had to throw that in)

D


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> ...just saying (ha ha, had to throw that in)
> 
> D


sookie's rubbing off on ya


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm not a high speed kinda guy , i dont wear a helmet so it would have to be on handle bars. and alot of videos that people take that aren't sitting still are kinda shaky ...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't wear a helmet?:261: Sorry, that's the Mom in me talking.

I'd recommend going to the thread about "do you wear a helmet" It doesn't matter how fast you go. Sometimes accidents can happen going slow. You gotta take care of yourself. Okay I'll shut up and mind my own business now.

As for the shakey pictures from bystanders...I hear you. Usually it's because they are so far away and have it zoomed way in. Or is it because of one too many wibbly pops?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

D i live my life to the fullest i think if something happens then thats what was suppose to happen . and yea i should but o well i've seen people get hurt with and without helmets .. you can slip and fall and seriously get hurt walking down a side walk on the streets .... but thank you for the concern mom lol..... and yea them wopply pops get yea everytime ... that camera looked pretty cool but probably will not get thatcause it dont loo like it has a view finder and that would hack me off to iss something good due to not having that feature...


----------

